# Painting vinyl siding?



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Any body ever do this, Any special type of paint?


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

White siding was bad on a rental house, lots of spots, discoloration, etc. Power washed with siding cleaner til it was squeaky clean when rubbed. I think it was 100% acrylic paint, applied with a spray gun. Did whole house. 6 gallons worth. Long day of spraying. Still looks nice 4 yrs after. No peeling. The only problem is that the siding expands and contracts. It appears i painted when it was expanded as a few seams show a 1/4 inch white strip. But certainly not all the seams, and still looks 1000% better than it did. I would certainly do again on another house. I know i didnt use flat. It did have a sheen to it. I think i used semi-gloss for a more durable paint. Was not too shiny. Slightly more shiny than regular siding, but still very nice. Good luck.


----------

